# 1997 200SX SE-R bumper on 1998 200SX SE?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

I believe that the 1997 200SX SE-R bumper is different than the 1998 SE bumper. Does anyone know it this bumper will fit on a 1998 200SX SE? Also, where is the best place to get Nissan OEM parts, preferably in the Dallas area? Thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Ive asked this question a lot of times before. Everyone tells me that they are both the exact same. Just do a search and youll see a lot of threads about it.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Ive asked this question a lot of times before. Everyone tells me that they are both the exact same. Just do a search and youll see a lot of threads about it. *


They are the same size and they will both cross over to one another. I have a 98 front and rear on my 96. No problem. And soon, you'll see pics to prove it if I can get home before nightfall one day.


----------

